# Craftsman tractor



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

I have a craftsman tractor need a wiring diagram a dog chewed up some of the wiring tractor #917.286220


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...an-917286220-front-engine-lawn-tractors-parts


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/1m6nn78hye-000247


----------



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks wjjones and pogobill now I will see if I can get it wired back. Does anyone know where to get those white factory conn. Harness plugs.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its not hard just take your time chase down 1 wire at a time.


----------



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ok wjjones I will see what I can do, thanks for your replies.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If you can expand that schematic out on searspartsdirect site it will be way easier.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks wjjones I got a hold of a lawn mower guy and he has the half plug that the dog destroyed going to get it today.


----------

